# 7 Month Old AQHA Filly



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very "typey". She'll be a really nice horse. you "won" her? Me jealous!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I really hate to give a conformation critique on such a young horse.. She won't stop growing until 5ish and she's going to change SOO much until that time..Many ugly and wonky stages then she'll even out with her more permanent build. A critique this young could be spot on or extremely wrong. 

She's cute though, how'd you win her?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She's 7 months old? My 5 month old looks older than her... The only thing I'd be worried about is how upright she is on her pasterns. It may be something she grows out of, or she may not. It's a waiting game hehehe.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

TaraBearaIsBack said:


> This is my new filly Mamba, whom I am going to go pick up on Friday. I won her through AQHA and I'm really liking her. I was just curious to see what you guys think about her! These pictures aren't aaaallllll recent I think I snuck in a couple 3 month old pictures!
> If you were also you were also curious about her breeding she is out of KT Remington Gold and by City Smarts. She is on allbreedpedigree.com under her name KT Docs Mamba.
> 
> The ranch I'm getting her from is called KT Ranch in Connell, Washington. They have real nice horses!
> ...


Based on her pedigree, she's make a nice reiner! She's bred for it.


----------



## Baroque (Oct 15, 2012)

Well.. she is my favourite colour!!! 

Congrats - she is a cutie. I am no confo expert, but she looks very well built.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Kayella said:


> She's 7 months old? My 5 month old looks older than her... The only thing I'd be worried about is how upright she is on her pasterns. It may be something she grows out of, or she may not. It's a waiting game hehehe.


These pictures aren't too recent, I think the last one was in mid september and I put in a couple where she was 3 months or so! And she will be pretty tiny too; her mom is 14.3 and her daddy is 15 hands I believe!


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Based on her pedigree, she's make a nice reiner! She's bred for it.


Yes! I sure hope so! I plan on showing her reining and western pleasure and showmanship, and possibly reined cow horse and cutting as well!


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I really hate to give a conformation critique on such a young horse.. She won't stop growing until 5ish and she's going to change SOO much until that time..Many ugly and wonky stages then she'll even out with her more permanent build. A critique this young could be spot on or extremely wrong.
> 
> She's cute though, how'd you win her?


AQHA started a program this year called the Young Horse Development Project and this year they got some ranches to donate foals for the youth that were selected to participate! Its a yearlong program and at the end you have the chance to win scholarships and as long as you stay in the get to keep you get to keep your horse!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That sounds like a fantastic program! A great way to get youth involved and learning those skills.. Very good idea. Congratulations! 

I don't mean to be nosey, but just learn more about it.. What did you have to do to be selected and such?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

TaraBearaIsBack said:


> Yes! I sure hope so! I plan on showing her reining and western pleasure and showmanship, and possibly reined cow horse and cutting as well!


Well she is bred for it that's for sure! Most of your good reiners aren't very tall. Having a horse do both reining and WP well, is very hard because both disciplines ask for different type of movement, and the training is totally different. Now, reining and doing Horsemaship...yep, that would work because so many of the Horsemanship patterns these days are asking for reining type moves and speeds, slow and fast circles etc.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> That sounds like a fantastic program! A great way to get youth involved and learning those skills.. Very good idea. Congratulations!
> 
> I don't mean to be nosey, but just learn more about it.. What did you have to do to be selected and such?


You aren't being nosey!  Well I found out about it through one of the AQHA emails I get, and it is open for a few months in the beginning of summer for applications. The application is called an 'enrollment form' and it just has you tell some information about where you could keep the foal and stuff about you and also you have to write a 200-word essay on why you would like an AQHA weanling! 

I'm really excited to participate this year!

Here are a couple more links that explain it! 

AQHA: Young Horse Development Project

AQHA: Young Horse Development Project

AQHA: Young Horse Development Project


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

She's adorable! We have a 7 month old colt.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to have to get my little sister to look into this, I'm too old but it'd be something great for her. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm going to have to get my little sister to look into this, I'm too old but it'd be something great for her. Thanks for the info!!


That's great! It''s an awesome program! And a great learning opportunity! I'm super excited! I bet she would love it too


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Well she is bred for it that's for sure! Most of your good reiners aren't very tall. Having a horse do both reining and WP well, is very hard because both disciplines ask for different type of movement, and the training is totally different. Now, reining and doing Horsemaship...yep, that would work because so many of the Horsemanship patterns these days are asking for reining type moves and speeds, slow and fast circles etc.



Very true! haha I probably won't do WP at AQHA shows but I'll probably sneak into a few schooling shows here for practice and experience! Oh yeah I'll definitely do horsemanship too! haha I forgot about it! I'm very excited for her


----------

